# Bluetooth pausing after iOS 13 download



## bkropp (Oct 1, 2019)

After updating my iphone recently to the newest operating system, the mylink bluetooth system pauses every time I switch a song/album. To get the song to play again I have to hit pause then play on my phone. Not sure if this is a problem with the phone's OS but that would be my best guess. 

I have tried turning on and off my phone, forgetting my phone from my car and my car from my phone. Issue still arises. Anyone have any tips?

2015 Cruze LT


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

bkropp said:


> After updating my iphone recently to the newest operating system, the mylink bluetooth system pauses every time I switch a song/album. To get the song to play again I have to hit pause then play on my phone. Not sure if this is a problem with the phone's OS but that would be my best guess.
> 
> I have tried turning on and off my phone, forgetting my phone from my car and my car from my phone. Issue still arises. Anyone have any tips?
> 
> 2015 Cruze LT


Did you update to 13.1.2? It has fixes for Bluetooth on vehicles.



iOS 13.1.2 includes bug fixes and improvements for your iPhone. This update: 

Fixes a bug where the progress bar for iCloud Backup could continue to show after a successful backup
Fixes an issue where Camera may not work
Addresses an issue where the flashlight may not activate
Fixes a bug that could result in a loss of display calibration data
Fixes an issue where shortcuts could not be run from HomePod
Addresses an issue where Bluetooth may disconnect on certain vehicles


----------



## bkropp (Oct 1, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Did you update to 13.1.2? It has fixes for Bluetooth on vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing that to my attention, I bet this will solve it. Didn't think to see if there was another update


----------



## Fryguy440 (Jun 30, 2020)

Was this resolved because im having the same problem in my 2016 Cruze Lt


----------



## Fryguy440 (Jun 30, 2020)

Found a fix just uninstall Apple Music and and then go to the App Store and reinstall Apple Music and it will work


----------

